# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [HAPPY PENSION] Violette, lapine naine [Association Happy Bunny]

## HappyBunny

Non-adoptable en raison de sa santé, Violette est placée en "Happy Pension". Celle-ci a pour objectif de placer un  lapin dans une famille d'accueil pour la vie en sachant que :
- L'association payera tous les frais vétérinaires ainsi que les médicaments
-La famille d'accueil nous donnera des nouvelles régulières, remplira un  carnet de suivi tous les mois, et prendra soin du lapin jusqu'à la fin  de sa vie



Nom : Violette 

Année de naissance : 2019Sexe : FemelleVaccins : Contre la myxomatose, le VHD1 et le VHD2Stérilisée : OuiRace : Lapin nainCouleur : Japonais noir, liste blanchePoids : 2kg150Localisation : Manage, Belgique (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et la Belgique)Santé : Violette a malheureusement un cancer qui est incurable, elle est donc placée en Happy PensionCaractère : -Education : -Condition dadoption : -Histoire : Abandon en clinique vétérinaireViolette est à la recherche de marraines et parrains, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à  :Stick Out Tongue: residence.happybunny@gmail.com

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Violette!

----------


## HappyBunny

Violette est toujours à la recherche de sa famille pour la vie  :Smile:

----------


## HappyBunny

Petit up pour Violette, toujours disponible à l'adoption

----------


## HappyBunny

Violette est toujours à la recherche de parrains & de marraines!

----------


## HappyBunny

Violette a été diagnostiquée d'un cancer malheureusement incurable. L'association a donc décidé de placer Violette en Happy Pension.

Celle-ci a pour objectif de placer un  lapin dans une famille d'accueil pour la vie en sachant que :
- L'association payera tous les frais vétérinaires ainsi que les médicaments
-La famille d'accueil nous donnera des nouvelles régulières, remplira un   carnet de suivi tous les mois, et prendra soin du lapin jusqu'à la fin   de sa vie.

Violette est donc à la recherche de Parrains & de Marraines pour nous aider à financer sa Happy pension.

Ses frais de vétérinaires s'élèvent actuellement à 234,90€

----------


## HappyBunny

Violette est toujours à la recherche de parrains et de marraines pour sa Happy-pension

----------


## GADYNETTE

que c'est triste de savoir que Violette a un cancer !!!

----------


## HappyBunny

Violette est toujours à la recherche de parrains et de marraines pour sa Happy pension!

----------

